

iCloud Terminal Notepad - gothep
http://www.slashie.org/articles/icloud-notepad/

======
pherocity_
I use todo.txt for this. Works well across my devices. Besides, it's done by
Gina Trappani (of ex-lifehacker) so supporting her is good too.

~~~
sahilkhosla
Second that!

------
manicdee
Day One has similar functionality built in, "dayone", with an Alfred workflow.
Day One supports Markdown and hash tags, for what it's worth.

The iA Writer method in this article feels a little fragile to me since it
relies on that path. I guess it isn't likely to change in a hurry though.

------
unfamiliar
I have something very similar set up.

I have a terminal command called "log" which takes a string as an argument. It
basically takes this string and writes it into my log file, prepended by the
current date and time. This log file is in my dropbox folder. Typing "log"
with no arguments will open up the log file in my editor.

I have this set up with an Alfred workflow which works exactly the same way. I
find it very useful for keeping track of what I am working on, what problems I
was meant to be tackling, quick calculations I would like to keep a record of,
etc

EDIT: reading the article more thoroughly, my solution is basically identical.

~~~
georgebashi
I do the same using jrnl
([http://maebert.github.io/jrnl](http://maebert.github.io/jrnl)), which lets
you do things like star, tag, and view entries from specific days - while
still keeping everything in a plain text file.

------
joshstrange
This is a pretty neat hack! Unfortunately it won't work with my setup of NVAlt
[0] (OS X) and Simplenote [1] (iOS). I've got NVAlt hotkey'd so I can bring it
up anywhere and use it as a scratch pad all the time that I know will be
synced to my phone immediately, the problem being it doesn't use iCloud but
rather simplenote's syncing solution, I'd wager to bet that I could do
something similar that edits NVAlt's local storage and see if it's auto-synced
as well (I bet it is).

------
joshstrange
Your link to Ajour at the end of the article is broken. Link should be to:
[https://github.com/gopatrik/ajour](https://github.com/gopatrik/ajour) as your
link to to your main github page and is missing the "[http://"](http://") and
so it's getting appended on the end of your post URL.

~~~
gothep
Ah, thank you for that! Should be fixed now!

------
tnorthcutt
Great idea. I use iA Writer & nvAlt in conjunction with Dropbox for syncing,
but this will work in that scenario as well.

I also set up /usr/local/bin/notes, with the following: # !/bin/bash cat “path
to your file”

That way, you can also quickly read all your notes from that file on the
command line

~~~
gothep
Brilliant, did the same!

------
basdp
Is this also possible for the regular notes app on iOS/OS X? It does sync with
iCloud but I am not able to check if it's available in iCloud Drive.

~~~
dalbin
This works :

#!/usr/bin/env osascript -l JavaScript

function run(argv) { var note = Application('Notes').notes['Terminal Note'];
note.body = note.body() + new Date() + ' : <pre>'+argv.join(' ')+'</pre>'; }

~~~
kingnight
This is really great!

A couple notes for anyone trying it: 'Notes' has to be running & there has to
be an existing note with the first line 'Terminal Note'. Both could be handled
if anyone wanted to make it more robust.

This will be great for shooting specific tidbits of info from my work computer
to my iPhone (which aren't connected via iCloud).

------
micah_chatt
Can someone make a Vim plugin command for this?

------
teabee89
"Voilà" is the correct spelling :)

------
analogmind
This is lame. The title should also mention that you need to buy the app.

